# She Devil



## aristocat (19 Agosto 2010)

"She Devil". Imperdibile film degli anni '80; leggero ma ben costruito, 
sulle reazioni (ferme ma decise :carneval:... "creative" al punto giusto) di una donna normale, di fronte al tradimento e abbandono del marito. 

Grande Meryl Streep nella parte della scrittrice glamour/senza scrupoli, amante del marito, e perfetta Roseann Barr nella parte della moglie abbandonata che trova un suo riscatto (con tanto di sonora vendetta :diavoletto

Ve lo consiglio caldamente...qualora non si fosse capito! 

Ah: è aperto il dibattito sulla "dolce vendetta" - del tradito & abbandonato in malo modo... 

ari


----------



## Lettrice (20 Agosto 2010)

Visto e rivisto... sempre piaciuto:carneval:


----------



## ranatan (20 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> "She Devil". Imperdibile film degli anni '80; leggero ma ben costruito,
> sulle reazioni (ferme ma decise :carneval:... "creative" al punto giusto) di una donna normale, di fronte al tradimento e abbandono del marito.
> 
> Grande Meryl Streep nella parte della scrittrice glamour/senza scrupoli, amante del marito, e perfetta Roseann Barr nella parte della moglie abbandonata che trova un suo riscatto (con tanto di sonora vendetta :diavoletto
> ...


Bello e divertente. Mi ricordo una grande Barr nel ruolo della moglie un pò sciatta che poi si riscatta.
Mi mi viene in mente la scena in cui il marito, elencando tutti i proprio successi dice che nella sua vita ha avuto quasi tutti "attivi", l'unico "passivo" della sua vita è lei, sua moglie! :mrgreen: Che bastardone...però anche lei non scherzava eh!


----------



## Mari' (20 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> "She Devil". Imperdibile film degli anni '80; leggero ma ben costruito,
> sulle reazioni (ferme ma decise :carneval:... "creative" al punto giusto) di una donna normale, di fronte al tradimento e abbandono del marito.
> 
> Grande Meryl Streep nella parte della scrittrice glamour/senza scrupoli, amante del marito, e perfetta Roseann Barr nella parte della moglie abbandonata che trova un suo riscatto (con tanto di sonora vendetta :diavoletto
> ...



Entra con tutto il diritto nella classifica dei classici :up: .


----------



## Abigail (20 Agosto 2010)

Divertentissimo.
La scena del barboncino rosa col legnetto è bellissima:carneval:


----------



## ranatan (20 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Divertentissimo.
> La scena del barboncino rosa col legnetto è bellissima:carneval:


La scena invece che non condividevo era quella in cui fa saltare la casa.
Vero che era uno degli "attivi" del marito...però era anche la sua e dei suoi figli.


----------



## aristocat (20 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Divertentissimo.
> La scena del barboncino rosa col legnetto è bellissima:carneval:


è vero! :carneval:


----------



## aristocat (20 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> La scena invece che non condividevo era quella in cui fa saltare la casa.
> Vero che era uno degli "attivi" del marito...però era anche la sua e dei suoi figli.


Infatti, e poi Ruth è molto "scientifica" nella vendetta; segue passo passo il suo schema... depennando dal bloc notes gli "attivi"  del marito man mano che scompaiono...
Lui è un bugiardissimo con la patente :mrgreen:, anche vigliacco a tratti (vedi scena in cui dice a Ruth che è il suo unico "passivo")
La fine del film è significativa  -- l'amore non può "resuscitare" per magia ma almeno la sua corruzione diventa un ricordo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2010)

Non ricordo il film ....ma mi pare che esalti la cultura dei sacchi dell'immondizia ..male male :mrgreen:


----------



## ranatan (20 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ricordo il film ....ma mi pare che esalti la cultura dei sacchi dell'immondizia ..male male :mrgreen:


Esalta anche il fare assaporare al coniuge cha è andato bel bello dalla nuova fiamma a fare vita spensierata ad accollarsi tutte le gioie di essere padre. Non c'è niente come avere fra i piedi due figli quasi adolescenti (per di più non tuoi) arroganti, maleducati, rumorosi e che ti riducono la casa una ciofeca a rompere l'idillio. Fantastico e vero! :carneval:


----------



## ranatan (20 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Infatti, e poi Ruth è molto "scientifica" nella vendetta; segue passo passo il suo schema... depennando dal bloc notes gli "attivi" del marito man mano che scompaiono...
> Lui è un bugiardissimo con la patente :mrgreen:, anche vigliacco a tratti (vedi scena in cui dice a Ruth che è il suo unico "passivo")
> La fine del film è significativa -- l'amore non può "resuscitare" per magia ma almeno la sua corruzione diventa un ricordo


Comunque mi hai fatto venire voglia di rivederlo. Ho visto dei pezzetti su youtube...che dire del cameriere bellone che gira sempre in costume da bagno...fortissimo! :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (20 Agosto 2010)

*Piccola chicca del film*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ve3IDCb9teA



:carneval:​


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2010)

*Voglio vedere questo...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEr1s2sj-hc


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2010)

Meryl Streep incarna perfettamente la mia donna ideale. L'ho sempre adorata assieme a Monica Guerritore.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Agosto 2010)

Bellissimo bellissimo film.

Ma nel genere trovo più rasserenante "Il club delle prime mogli". 

Meno bello come film in sè, più dolce come storia da vedere la sera quando sei sola.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEr1s2sj-hc





contepinceton ha detto:


> Meryl Streep incarna perfettamente la mia donna ideale. L'ho sempre adorata assieme a Monica Guerritore.


 Fantastico tentativo (consueto) di portare un thread su un argomento non gradito verso un altro più manipolabile e acconcio per esporre la propria filosofia e ricercare consensi anche da parte di chi non la condivide.

Mettiti in politica.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Fantastico tentativo (consueto) di portare un thread su un argomento non gradito verso un altro più manipolabile e acconcio per esporre la propria filosofia e ricercare consensi anche da parte di chi non la condivide.
> 
> Mettiti in politica.



Ma così, Persa, se anche questo fosse stato davvero il suo scopo, l'avresti accontentato in pieno!
Figurati se ora non ci saranno risposte su risposte


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ma così, Persa, se anche questo fosse stato davvero il suo scopo, l'avresti accontentato in pieno!
> Figurati se ora non ci saranno risposte su risposte


 Basta osservare e ...non rispondere.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Basta osservare e ...non rispondere.


E' che... io non l'avevo mica pensato quello che suggerisci tu... 

Quello che dicevo è che se provocazione c'è, raccoglierla non è da una persona come te, ti pare? Soprattutto data la modalità di rapportarvi tua e di Conte, che persino una nuova come me nota un pochino.

Io che il film citato da Conte ignorantemente non conosco, non vedo provocazione, ma il tuo commento stuzzica... e quindi, ehm.... il tuo consiglio non andrebbe altrettanto bene riferito a te?

Con stima, te lo assicuro.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Basta osservare e ...non rispondere.



E per riprenderee l'argomento del thread...
Che ne pensi del "club delle prime mogli?"


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> E per riprenderee l'argomento del thread...
> Che ne pensi del "club delle prime mogli?"


 Divertentissimo.
E' piaciuto anche ai miei figli.

Non rispondo a chi provoca da un bel po' ...ma se, come tu hai riconosciuto, una certa tecnica viene non percepita, ogni tanto, forse, può essere utile sottolinearla.
E mi fermo qui.


----------



## ranatan (20 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> E per riprenderee l'argomento del thread...
> Che ne pensi del "club delle prime mogli?"


Ho letto solo il libro. Il film non l'ho mai visto. Il libro onestamente l'ho trovato piacevole...ma nulla di più


----------



## Mari' (20 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> E per riprenderee l'argomento del thread...
> Che ne pensi del "club delle prime mogli?"




*Un fiume di risate* :up:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvvO6DzILJA

​
​


----------



## Mari' (20 Agosto 2010)

Un po di elasticita' mentale non guasterebbe eh  ... o bisogna stare sempre in querra con quelli che la vedono in modo non conforme a noi 


Se  no ... e' lotta continua cazzo  .


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2010)

film divertente ,però non concordo affatto con la linea della vendetta e tutto questo tempo e spreco di energie da usare per una buona rinascita .
e poi l'idea dei figli è divertente in teoria ma usarli  per colpire il fedifrago è insensato.


----------



## ranatan (20 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> film divertente ,però non concordo affatto con la linea della vendetta e tutto questo tempo e spreco di energie da usare per una buona rinascita .
> e poi l'idea dei figli è divertente in teoria ma usarli per colpire il fedifrago è insensato.


La penso come te. Infatti quando guardavo il film pensavo che solo una donna che non ha altro a cui pensare e che fà della vendetta una ragione di vita potrebbe spendere tali energie e tempo per mettere in atto il suo piano.
E poi...diamola tutta...in effetti non è che lei fosse senza colpe...i suoi due figli erano al di là del bene e del male! Due dementi completi!
Ah, altra cosa incomprensibile è come una donna di successo (anche se superficialissima) come il personaggio della Streep si prendesse a carico un arnese come quello (il marito).


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> La penso come te. Infatti quando guardavo il film pensavo che solo una donna che non ha altro a cui pensare e che fà della vendetta una ragione di vita potrebbe spendere tali energie e tempo per mettere in atto il suo piano.
> E poi...diamola tutta...in effetti non è che lei fosse senza colpe...i suoi due figli erano al di là del bene e del male! Due dementi completi!


infatti...d'accordo che è tutto funzionale alla commedia , però...:singleeye:
la streep è sempre bravissima ma il massimo del comico per me è  ne "la morte ti fa bella"
grandiosa!


----------



## ranatan (20 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti...d'accordo che è tutto funzionale alla commedia , però...:singleeye:
> la streep è sempre bravissima ma il massimo del comico per me è ne "la morte ti fa bella"
> grandiosa!


Si, lei è davvero brava e versatile. Sa essere sia un'attrice drammatica toccante che un'interprete magnifica di commedie brillanti.


----------



## Nobody (20 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti...d'accordo che è tutto funzionale alla commedia , però...:singleeye:
> la streep è sempre bravissima *ma il massimo del comico per me è ne "la morte ti fa bella"*
> grandiosa!


 Concordo! Questo invece a me non pare un granchè... poco ironico, e irreale.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> film divertente ,però non concordo affatto con la linea della vendetta e tutto questo tempo e spreco di energie da usare per una buona rinascita .
> e poi l'idea dei figli è divertente in teoria ma usarli per colpire il fedifrago è insensato.


 La vendetta è stupida e controproducente.
Per questo diverte vederla rappresentata in un film.


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo! Questo invece a me non pare un granchè... poco ironico, e irreale.


in qualche momento mi mette anche un po' di tristezza: quando lui le grida che è il suo unico passivo e il confronto con l'altra...bella ,magra e sofisticata ...e lei sciatta, grassa e goffa.
come può sentirsi una donna a quel punto?
ci sono  responsabilità  a ridursi in questo stato?


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> in qualche momento mi mette anche un po' di tristezza: quando lui le grida che è il suo unico passivo e il confronto con l'altra...bella ,magra e sofisticata ...e lei sciatta, grassa e goffa.
> come può sentirsi una donna a quel punto?
> ci sono  responsabilità  a ridursi in questo stato?


Responsabilità... come si fa a dire in questi casi quanto dipende dall'altro, quanto ci ha fatto male vederci con i suoi occhi, e quindi quanto ci siamo adeguate ad essere insignificanti come siamo per lui, e quanto invece non ci siamo battute noi per essere noi stesse? Quanto ci siamo fatte male da sole?

Io personalmente non so rispondere... un 50-50?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> in qualche momento mi mette anche un po' di tristezza: quando lui le grida che è il suo unico passivo e il confronto con l'altra...bella ,magra e sofisticata ...e lei sciatta, grassa e goffa.
> come può sentirsi una donna a quel punto?
> ci sono responsabilità a ridursi in questo stato?


 Sempre andando per ipotesi su una prodotto di fiction ...è improbabile che una alta 1,60 di 100 kg fosse 1,70 e 50kg quando l'ha sposata. Ho sentito l'affermazione di lui "..era incinta" ...ma chi l'aveva messa incinta? Per andarci a letto andava bene per rispettarla no?


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sempre andando per ipotesi su una prodotto di fiction ...è improbabile che una alta 1,60 di 100 kg fosse 1,70 e 50kg quando l'ha sposata. Ho sentito l'affermazione di lui "..era incinta" ...ma chi l'aveva messa incinta? *Per andarci a letto andava bene per rispettarla no?*


non l'avrebbe scelta come moglie e immagino che a quel punto te ne accorgi , della "costrizione" , dico


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non l'avrebbe scelta come moglie e immagino che a quel punto te ne accorgi , della "costrizione" , dico


 Vale per il primo figlio ..ma non per il secondo.
E poi se era tanto "costretto" perché ci è rimasto quindici anni?
Forse perché fintanto che doveva costruirsi la carriera una moglie che gli risolvesse i problemi pratici era funzionale?
Chiaro che, dopo che grazie a lei, ha potuto raggiungere quello che non sarebbe stato in grado di raggiungere senza, può trovare lei inadeguata a quello status che l'accudimento gli ha permesso di raggiungere.
Le affermazioni denigratorie di lui sono infatti a posteriori e per giustificarsi del tradimento e dell'abbandono, come sempre accade.


----------



## Nobody (20 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> in qualche momento mi mette anche un po' di tristezza: quando lui le grida che è il suo unico passivo e il confronto con l'altra...bella ,magra e sofisticata ...e lei sciatta, grassa e goffa.
> come può sentirsi una donna a quel punto?
> ci sono responsabilità a ridursi in questo stato?


Male, a meno che non si abbia un'autostima di ferro, inattaccabile dai giudizi altrui. Ma è difficile...
Si ci sono, imho.


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vale per il primo figlio ..ma non per il secondo.
> E poi se era tanto "costretto" perché ci è rimasto quindici anni?
> Forse perché fintanto che doveva costruirsi la carriera una moglie che gli risolvesse i problemi pratici era funzionale?
> Chiaro che, dopo che grazie a lei, *ha potuto raggiungere quello che non sarebbe stato in grado di raggiungere *senza, può trovare lei inadeguata a quello status che l'accudimento gli ha permesso di raggiungere.
> Le affermazioni denigratorie di lui sono infatti a posteriori e per giustificarsi del tradimento e dell'abbandono, come sempre accade.


uno dei fatti che trovo più frustranti in certe separazioni...è proprio questo:donne che affiancano uomini in momenti bui, di povertà e sacrifici..quando arriva il successo ecco che vengono scaricate per l'altra sempre più giovane , fresca e riposata :singleeye:
e magari ,per arrivare a quelle mete ,aveva dimenticato i suoi sogni.


----------



## Nobody (20 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> uno dei fatti che trovo più frustranti in certe separazioni...è proprio questo:donne che affiancano uomini in momenti bui, di povertà e sacrifici..quando arriva il successo ecco che vengono scaricate per l'altra sempre più giovane , fresca e riposata :singleeye:
> e magari per arrivare a quelle mete aveva dimenticato i suoi sogni.


 Si, è vero... ma comunque, la separazione è sempre triste. Quando c'è un abbandono, si soffre a prescindere. C'è qualcosa di profondo che non torna in tutto questo. Ma non so proprio cosa sia.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> uno dei fatti che trovo più frustranti in certe separazioni...è proprio questo:donne che affiancano uomini in momenti bui, di povertà e sacrifici..quando arriva il successo ecco che vengono scaricate per l'altra sempre più giovane , fresca e riposata :singleeye:
> *e magari per arrivare a quelle mete aveva dimenticato i suoi sogni*.



E' una cosa che a noi donne viene naturale... ma che trovo quasi peccaminoso nei propri confronti.
Con tanti esempi che ci sono in giro, mettersi da sole con la testa sotto la ghigliottina è di una ingenuità dolosa.

Fare rinunce per l'altro è amore. Rinunciare *a tutto* per l'altro è assurdo. Per sè e pure per l'altro, che si deve portare sulle spalle i sogni infranti del primo. (al di là di quanto bastardo sia poi)
Del resto, se si è innamorato di noi con i nostri sogni, gettarli al vento non è gettare via una parte di sè di cui lui era innamorato? 
Se non li voleva, non ti amava. Mai fidarsi di qualcuno che ti chiede di rinunciare ai tuoi sogni...
Se invece ti sei auto-imposta di stare all'angolo e di sacrificarti totalmente per lui... che resta di te? Che resta della persona che lui stimava e ammirava? Una nutrice?

In entrambi i casi, sei dolorosamente fessa... 

Chiaro che non dico di nessuna qui. Mi è venuto il "tu" e non mi va di riscrivere tutto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, è vero... ma comunque, la separazione è sempre triste. Quando c'è un abbandono, si soffre a prescindere. C'è qualcosa di profondo che non torna in tutto questo. Ma non so proprio cosa sia.


 C'è che una convivenza (anche tra compagni di università) si basa sul mutuo aiuto. Più passa il tempo pèiù si dà (o si dovrebbe dare) appoggio nei momenti di difficoltà. Lo si dà per sicuro. Se si ferma l'auto, se si deve andare al pronto soccorso, ecc si sa chi chiamare. Figuriamoci per tutti gli altri bisogni.
Scoprire di non poter far conto sulla prima persona che si è scritto di chiamare sul tesserino nel portafogli è la cosa più disorientante che possa capitare.
Per questo vengono pensieri di vendetta... immaginando che tocchi all'altro aver bisogno.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> E' una cosa che a noi donne viene naturale... ma che trovo quasi peccaminoso nei propri confronti.
> Con tanti esempi che ci sono in giro, mettersi da sole con la testa sotto la ghigliottina è di una ingenuità dolosa.
> 
> Fare rinunce per l'altro è amore. Rinunciare *a tutto* per l'altro è assurdo. Per sè e pure per l'altro, che si deve portare sulle spalle i sogni infranti del primo. (al di là di quanto bastardo sia poi)
> ...


O te li rinfaccia nel momento dell'abbandono.
Anche rmiproverare una casalinga di sapere solo di torte e detersivi è la stessa cosa.


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2010)

siamo sempre lì...chi ti ama non ti chiederebbe mai di rinunciare ai tuoi sogni


----------



## Nobody (20 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> C'è che una convivenza (anche tra compagni di università) si basa sul mutuo aiuto. Più passa il tempo pèiù si dà (o si dovrebbe dare) appoggio nei momenti di difficoltà. Lo si dà per sicuro. Se si ferma l'auto, se si deve andare al pronto soccorso, ecc si sa chi chiamare. Figuriamoci per tutti gli altri bisogni.
> Scoprire di non poter far conto sulla prima persona che si è scritto di chiamare sul tesserino nel portafogli è la cosa più disorientante che possa capitare.
> Per questo vengono pensieri di vendetta... immaginando che tocchi all'altro aver bisogno.


 Certo è vero... ma non intendevo questo. Quando non si ama più davvero, per quanto doloroso, è inevitabile e direi "giusto" lasciare. 
D'altronde si da un dolore enorme all'altro, e si tradisce l'impegno d'amore che per sua natura quando viene formulato non può che essere "eterno". 
Ora queste due cose collidono... ci vorrebbe una terza strada.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo è vero... ma non intendevo questo. Quando non si ama più davvero, per quanto doloroso, è inevitabile e direi "giusto" lasciare.
> D'altronde si da un dolore enorme all'altro, e si tradisce l'impegno d'amore che per sua natura quando viene formulato non può che essere "eterno".
> Ora queste due cose collidono... ci vorrebbe una terza strada.


 Basta tradire in modo vergognoso e plateale e sarà l'altro/a a lasciarci...


----------



## Nobody (20 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Basta tradire in modo vergognoso e plateale e sarà l'altro/a a lasciarci...


Non mi pare una buona terza via... ed anche volendola praticare, non ci riuscirei.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non mi pare una buona terza via... ed anche volendola praticare, non ci riuscirei.


 E' la più praticata...:mrgreen:

Non so suggerirne altra.


----------



## Nobody (20 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' la più praticata...:mrgreen:
> 
> *Non so suggerirne altra*.


 Infatti è difficile... ma c'è sicuramente.  :unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti è difficile... ma c'è sicuramente. :unhappy:


 ma succederà mai che l'amore si consumi contemporaneamente?


----------



## Nobody (20 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma succederà mai che l'amore si consumi contemporaneamente?


 Magari...:up: ma non capita praticamente mai... :unhappy:
Quindi, che fare?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Magari...:up: ma non capita praticamente mai... :unhappy:
> Quindi, che fare?


 Accettare di provocare del dolore.
Del resto chi dice "non volevo far soffrire nessuno" è generalmente un massacratore...


----------



## Nobody (20 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Accettare di provocare del dolore.
> Del resto chi dice "non volevo far soffrire nessuno" è generalmente un massacratore...


 ahahahahahah... tristemente vero :unhappy:
Insomma, non c'è scampo... eppure non ne sono convinto!


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Accettare di provocare del dolore.
> Del resto chi dice "non volevo far soffrire nessuno" è generalmente un massacratore...


 lasciare chi ci ama è dolorosissimo ma va fatto e anche senza lasciare inutili speranze o appigli.
è un coraggio che manca a tanti uomini soprattutto , poi so che è brutto generalizzare , ma guardandomi in giro ho sempre visto le donne prendere in mano la situazione con maggiore chiarezza


----------



## Abigail (20 Agosto 2010)

a me entrambi i film sono sembrati iperbole irreali. Diverftenti ma irreali
Si passa troppo da un estremo all'altro.
non vedo nessuna attinenaza con la realtà


----------



## aristocat (20 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEr1s2sj-hc


Io l'ho visto, merita, anche se imho non all'altezza di She Devil...:idea:
Alec Baldwin comunque mi è piaciuto molto nella parte del marito che torna dalla moglie.


----------



## aristocat (20 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Comunque mi hai fatto venire voglia di rivederlo. Ho visto dei pezzetti su youtube...che dire del cameriere bellone che gira sempre in costume da bagno...fortissimo! :mrgreen:


E la madre di Mary Fisher (=la Streep)!... La madre, che quando lo vede per la prima volta: Ooooh, bel ragazzo! Quanto lo paghi? Scommetto che vale tutti i soldi che gli dai, fino all'ultimo penny!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfluff peccato la mia traduzione dall'inglese non rende :mexican


----------



## aristocat (20 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Meryl Streep incarna perfettamente la mia donna ideale. L'ho sempre adorata assieme a Monica Guerritore.


Tra l'altro, donne diversissime


----------



## aristocat (20 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> E per riprenderee l'argomento del thread...
> Che ne pensi del "club delle prime mogli?"


Io devo vederlo ancora...:singleeye:


----------



## Mari' (20 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Non l'ho visto, mi informerò...:singleeye:


... e' carino non perderlo :up:


----------



## Abigail (20 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Tra l'altro, donne diversissime


la mousse e la m......


----------



## aristocat (20 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e' carino non perderlo :up:


Grazie!  Adesso lo cerco e lo guarderò


----------



## aristocat (20 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> la mousse e la m......


:nuke::mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (20 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> :nuke::mrgreen:


la guerritore  come attrice sta alla streep come la mousse alla m......
:mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Grazie!  Adesso lo cerco e lo guarderò


No dai... La Guerritore era una visione a sedicianni ne Il giardino dei ciliegi ed era spendida sei anni fa quando l'ho rivista.
Come attrice è migliore a teatro che al cinema.


----------



## Abigail (20 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No dai... La Guerritore era una visione a sedicianni ne Il giardino dei ciliegi ed era spendida sei anni fa quando l'ho rivista.
> Come attrice è migliore a teatro che al cinema.


trovo  che abbia una faccia torva e torbida.


----------



## aristocat (20 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> film divertente ,però *non concordo affatto con la linea della vendetta e tutto questo tempo e spreco di energie da usare per una buona rinascita .*
> e poi l'idea dei figli è divertente in teoria ma usarli  per colpire il fedifrago è insensato.


Anch'io la penso così! Chiaramente nel film è un'esasperazione... funzionale alla commedia, per non lasciare dubbi sullo stato d'animo della moglie MA anche per rendere l'idea che Ruth non è una che accetta bovinamente i "rovesci di fortuna" in amore...


----------



## aristocat (20 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo! Questo invece a me non pare un granchè... poco ironico, e irreale.


A parte i gusti...ma She Devil credo che sia volutamente non ironico e irreale.
Soprattutto, la cosa che ho apprezzato io, è la grande onestà nel rappresentare la realtà attraverso una caricatura (pensa al personaggio di Hooper, l'ex infermiera, o quello della stessa mamma della Streep abbandonata in un ospizio...quanto sono drammaticamente reali??)

Come dire, l'irrealtà per sondare la realtà, con un tocco di leggerezza :singleeye:


----------



## aristocat (20 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La vendetta è stupida e controproducente.
> Per questo diverte vederla rappresentata in un film.


:up: con lode e bacio forumistico ...:mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No dai... La Guerritore era una visione a sedicianni ne Il giardino dei ciliegi ed era spendida sei anni fa quando l'ho rivista.
> Come attrice è migliore a teatro che al cinema.


Quoto.
La Guerritore in teatro è fantastica.
Fu lì che mi innamorai di lei!:up::up:


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2010)

la guerritore è una grandissima attrice in teatro , là dove davvero ci vogliono gli attributi per recitare.
di attrici da strapazzo per fare il contraltare alla streep ce ne sono a vagonate.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEr1s2sj-hc


Guardalo se ti piace lei. Credo che sia una delle sue più belle interpretazioni....
Il film è fantastico da un sacco di spunti di riflessione. Ci sono scene e battute meravigliose.
Troppe per elencarle. Lei che pensa che la donna che gli ha rubato il marito sia una troia e poi si ritrova a fare la stessa cosa e pensa "ma adesso la troia sono io".....come cambia la vita a volte.

Sono certa ti piacerà molto


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guardalo se ti piace lei. Credo che sia una delle sue più belle interpretazioni....
> Il film è fantastico da un sacco di spunti di riflessione. Ci sono scene e battute meravigliose.
> Troppe per elencarle. Lei che pensa che la donna che gli ha rubato il marito sia una troia e poi si ritrova a fare la stessa cosa e pensa "ma adesso la troia sono io".....come cambia la vita a volte.
> 
> Sono certa ti piacerà molto


Grazie farfalla sei davvero un'amica!
Ieri sera ho guardato The Reader in contemporanea con la Matraini, perfino la stessa passione per il cinema ci lega.
Si possono dire un sacco di cose attraverso un dvd.
Magari stai male solo quando dopo mesi che hai detto: ma dai guarda sto film, ti viene restituito con: "Scusa non ho tempo per guardare un dvd!".

Tu hai mai visto questo?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1J7av7WCPE


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> la guerritore è una grandissima attrice in teatro , là dove davvero ci vogliono gli attributi per recitare.
> di attrici da strapazzo per fare il contraltare alla streep ce ne sono a vagonate.


L'ho vista recitare e la trovo gigionesca ed esagerata , esattamente come il suo ex marito lavia.
Il contraltare alla streep perchè di loro si parlava.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> L'ho vista recitare e la trovo gigionesca ed esagerata , esattamente come il suo ex marito lavia.
> Il contraltare alla streep perchè di loro si parlava.


 Sì è un po' gigionesca ed esagerata come Lavia...in effetti.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grazie farfalla sei davvero un'amica!
> Ieri sera ho guardato The Reader in contemporanea con la Matraini, perfino la stessa passione per il cinema ci lega.
> Si possono dire un sacco di cose attraverso un dvd.
> Magari stai male solo quando dopo mesi che hai detto: ma dai guarda sto film, ti viene restituito con: "Scusa non ho tempo per guardare un dvd!".
> ...


Forse una decina di volte. Lo adoro! mi piace da morire l'ironia, lo scambio degli occhiali, e quando lei sul più bello gli prova la pressione??!!:rotfl:
Bè di lui che dire, fantastico sia l'attore che il personaggio. Difficile cambiare a quell'età dopo aver condotto una vita da libertino. Però l'espressione orgogliosa con cui tiene in braccio la nipotina alla fine, non ha prezzo....
dovresti ritrovartici un pochettino..


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2010)

The Reader non l'ho visto. E' quello con Di Caprio e l'attrice di Titanic (mi sfugge il nome)? com'è?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2010)

E che mi dici dei "Ponti di Madison County" posso vederlo anche 20 volte e tutte le volte verso litri di lacrime


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> L'ho vista recitare *e la trovo gigionesca ed esagerata *, esattamente come il suo ex marito lavia.
> Il contraltare alla streep perchè di loro si parlava.


ci può stare ; a me , a teatro, piacciono gli attori "compiaciuti" ....ma sono gusti.
niente autorizza , però , il paragone scatologico.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> The Reader non l'ho visto. E' quello con Di Caprio e l'attrice di Titanic (mi sfugge il nome)? com'è?


No quello l'ho visto l'altro giorno è ho pianto anch'io come na fontana, incredibile che cosa mi ha mandato a dire la Matraini con quel film: 

Revolutionary road.

The Reader è questo:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCp5vTLcl0Y&feature=fvsr


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> E che mi dici dei "Ponti di Madison County" posso vederlo anche 20 volte e tutte le volte verso litri di lacrime


Mai visto ma lo farò: promesso.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse una decina di volte. Lo adoro! mi piace da morire l'ironia, lo scambio degli occhiali, e quando lei sul più bello gli prova la pressione??!!:rotfl:
> Bè di lui che dire, fantastico sia l'attore che il personaggio. Difficile cambiare a quell'età dopo aver condotto una vita da libertino. Però l'espressione orgogliosa con cui tiene in braccio la nipotina alla fine, non ha prezzo....
> dovresti ritrovartici un pochettino..


Mi ci ritrovo in pieno.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi ci ritrovo in pieno.


Anche per la parte finale? Ti piacerebbe trovare quella serenità che si legge sul suo volto senza che neanche parli?

I ponti di Madison County non puoi non vederlo, forse è un po' più target donne ma ti assicuro che il discorso che la mamma fà ai figli ti lascia veramente senza parole ed è una gran lezione di vita


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No quello l'ho visto l'altro giorno è ho pianto anch'io come na fontana, incredibile che cosa mi ha mandato a dire la Matraini con quel film:
> 
> Revolutionary road.
> 
> ...


Lo guardo di sicuro anche perchè adoro l'attore protagonista..


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2010)

*grazie conte*

Ho visto The Reader. Bellissimo, malinconico. E' uno di quei film che fanno pensare. Di quelli che continui a pensarci perchè hai la sensazione che non hai capito del tutto il significato, ti lascia un sacco di emozioni diverse cerchi di vedere tutti i punti di vista dei protagonisti...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho visto The Reader. Bellissimo, malinconico. E' uno di quei film che fanno pensare. Di quelli che continui a pensarci perchè hai la sensazione che non hai capito del tutto il significato, ti lascia un sacco di emozioni diverse cerchi di vedere tutti i punti di vista dei protagonisti...


prego...
Vedi solo Persa è convinta che io guardi solo film porno:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Mari' (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> prego...
> Vedi solo Persa è convinta che io guardi solo film porno:carneval::carneval::carneval:



Pure tu eh ... la tiri sempre in ballo ... ma viviti il forum per cazzi tuoi.


.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pure tu eh ... la tiri sempre in ballo ... ma viviti il forum per cazzi tuoi.
> 
> 
> .


Ok dai ci provo, ma a me basta che non tenti di depistarmi il raduno, che è pure sempre un lavoraccio. :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------

